# R/C Bodies



## RPRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello,

Does anybody know a place where you can get custom bodies made, do you?

Thanks


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not sure if Tre's Leonard does them or not, think he is just straight up custom face plates. Might wanna check these guys out www.thundervalleyhobbies.com 

They might be able to help ya out tho I'm not 100% on it.

lata, DJ


----------



## RPRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanx for the link.. i'll check it out


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

RPRacer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know a place where you can get custom bodies made, do you?
> 
> Thanks


custom painted? or.. custom pressed lexan bodies.. 

i think the christmas turkey has affected my ability to translate forum posts...


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

ROFL Mits, think he means custom paint. You suck btw I got ham and no turkey YUCK!!!!

Lata, DJ


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

this guy races with me a does paint a killer body

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=98002


----------



## RPRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm looking For Soneone to do custom body molds... I need one for my '73 Duster to use a shows and cruises... I have ones that I bought of our other cars, so I wanted one for my real car.


----------

